# Reuleaux Rx200



## Zahz (24/11/15)

Good day.... Will any vendors be stocking the Reuleaux Rz200 mod by Wismec and Jaybo? 
Very keen on getting one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (24/11/15)

So far as I know, Vapeking have got these in stock... Might not be the Rx, but am sure a quick visit to their site will tell you more...

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/15)

We have the DNA 200's at the moment, we ordered the Rx's this morning


----------



## Zahz (24/11/15)

Any estimated figure for the retail price? @Stroodlepuff? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffnpuff (24/11/15)

Zahz said:


> Any estimated figure for the retail price?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vaperite and Dragonvapes are also bringing in, looks like +-R1000. Dragonvapes has a Xmas preorder special for R1300 which includes 3 Samsung batteries(Ends tomorrow 25/11 http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wismec-rx200-christmas-pre-order-special-and-update-on-dna200.t16989/ )

Heres Vaperites linkee http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaperite-wismec-reuleaux-rx200.t16998/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/11/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Vaperite and Dragonvapes are also bringing in, looks like +-R1000. Dragonvapes has a Xmas preorder special for R1300 which includes 3 Samsung batteries(Ends tomorrow 25/11 http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wismec-rx200-christmas-pre-order-special-and-update-on-dna200.t16989/ )
> 
> Heres Vaperites linkee http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaperite-wismec-reuleaux-rx200.t16998/


Thats a amazing deal.


----------



## Cave Johnson (24/11/15)

@Lim has for order if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Zahz (24/11/15)

How do you go about ordering from @Lim? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffnpuff (24/11/15)

Zahz said:


> How do you go about ordering from @Lim?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM (or Contact via the details on his link) Lim and EFT. I was going to get one myself but @KieranD and those d@mn Twisted Messes he got in today.....Going to have to wait a WHOLE week to try again


----------



## KieranD (24/11/15)

Vape Cartel is on the list for the RX200 as well  
Looking forward to these bad boys!


----------



## huffnpuff (24/11/15)

Out of curiosity, who would actually go for the white/cyan one?


----------



## Nimatek (25/11/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Out of curiosity, who would actually go for the white/cyan one?



I almost did, the silver tanks look nice on the white (at least it does on my VTC mini). I decided on black rather, just to be different. I will likely try swap my crown tank for a black on later 

Can't wait for the RX200 to arrive now. I want to push the crown a little more, 75w maxed on the VTC Mini and I am sure that there is still more flavours to be had....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (25/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> I almost did, the silver tanks look nice on the white (at least it does on my VTC mini). I decided on black rather, just to be different. I will likely try swap my crown tank for a black on later
> 
> Can't wait for the RX200 to arrive now. I want to push the crown a little more, 75w maxed on the VTC Mini and I am sure that there is still more flavours to be had....




Where did you order from ?


----------



## Nimatek (25/11/15)

sneakydino said:


> Where did you order from ?



I ordered from @Lim, his special was just well too darn special to pass up on. I wanted to grab the DNA200 but didn't, so jumped at the RX200 deal.


----------



## jlw777 (25/11/15)

Bought and paid. Maybe will sell the brand new xcube 2


----------

